

Micron Announces Processor-In-Memory - kken
http://thememoryguy.com/micron-announces-processor-in-memory/

======
kken
This is a pretty big thing. Processor-In-Memory has been discussed since the
80ies, but no real world application in sight. And here comes a multi-billion-
dollar company and announces an actual product - after having worked on it for
seven years in secrecy!

Here are some more links:
[http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1320124](http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1320124)
[http://electroiq.com/blog/2013/11/micron-announces-
developme...](http://electroiq.com/blog/2013/11/micron-announces-development-
of-new-parallel-processing-architecture/)

edit: yeah i know, youtube is down! Much more important!

